# Airbrush Propellant Can Issues



## Rocket (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello all.

I'm new to Hobby Talk, but am convinced that this place will be a great experience!

I've recently purchased an airbrush and am having a great time using it. Unfortunately, I am having issues with the air propellant can. I know that temperature greatly effects air pressure, but that really limits the time and place of using it. What is the optimum temperature? Will I have to wait 'til next spring before I can use it again? 

I've used warm water to heat the can up a little, but have had little to no success with it. I've read lots of books and magazines on airbrushing, however, this particular issue doesn't really come up. Is there anything else I can do, besides buying a compressor? 

Thanks.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Honestly the best thing to do is ditch the propel can and buy a compressor. I grew up using the cans, and I could have bought a mansion with the money spent on them.

A large size can gives you approx 12 minutes total spray time. And from the first time you crack the can, the pressure starts to drop as you go. It is never as high as when it is new/full. And as the air leaves the can, the can chills and pressure drops. I'd say you want the can to be 70-80 F (more or less room temp). I used to wrap a folded rag aroudn the can to try to insulate it. 

Considering the cans run $15 or so each, and a reasonable compressor starts around $70... it doesnt take much to see the can's aren't very cost effective. If you are spraying a car body "blue" now and then, and thats it, the cans are okay... although you could do the same job with a Tamiya spray can for $5... But to really learn how to use the airbrush, clean it when you are done, etc. you need more than 12 minutes worth of air. When I was using 2-3 cans of air on one model I realized a compressor was needed BADLY.

I bought a small Campbell Hausfeld compressor at Wal Mart for under $100. I think its this model... although in store it ran me about $75 versus the $99 here... although the price could ahve gone up... http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=11377676. Works great. I added a CH moisture trap for an additional $10. 

Price of a compressor like that equals about 7 cans of propel... you do the math...


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

the propellant cans are horrible. Anything is better, even a cheap refillable airtank and conversion fittings. Compressor is the best.


----------



## Rocket (Sep 11, 2009)

I thank you all for your advice. You are absolutely right, the cost of buying the cans in the long run is futile - just go get a compressor. Thanks for the links, too.


----------

